# More pics from the skidkings day afta black friday ride -11-24-12



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 25, 2012)

The weather gods wre in favor with the SKIDKINGS ! AWESOME TIME - 14 SKIDKINGS riding through the streets of OLYMPIA WASHINGTON.Starting at the Fishtale brewery for food and drink,then to the farmers market ,to the 4th strret tavern ,along the waterfront ,to a cool bike shop,to the Brotherhood,through the streets ,stop at Jakes for a hot dog, down the road to the Spar and back to the Fish ...whwooo... What a fun day!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 25, 2012)

*More pics*

















skidkings visit a cool bike shop in olympia ...cool vintage road bike on display


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 25, 2012)

*Here is more*

















more pics


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 25, 2012)

*Moooorrrrrreeeee pics*

















well here is the last set ...started at the fish ...ended at the fish ....notice the first pic of a whitewall allstate ...yes that is a bump in the sidewall ,,,thought i was doomed ...but did the whole ride ..no blowouts ...i thanked the tire god ...jerry g.....awsome time   


                                                 gary j
                                                 el presidente 
                                                 skidkings vbc 
                                                 tacoma,wa


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a great day! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a great time was had by all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Tire blister*

i really thought your tire was gunna blow prez and all i could think of was the portland swap meet/ride all over again but i lost the bet and it held out.....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 26, 2012)

*Tire*



brownster69 said:


> i really thought your tire was gunna blow prez and all i could think of was the portland swap meet/ride all over again but i lost the bet and it held out.....



Yep....A big thanks to the great Tire God....Did'nt blowout...Will have to monitor it's condition....If if gets worse,will have to put it out  of it's pain.


----------

